# Calvaria Baptist Chapel, Wales Feb 2017



## mookster (Feb 4, 2017)

Another place that I had wanted to see on my last Welsh excursion but the aforementioned ankle injury put paid to it was this beautiful chapel deep in south Wales. Well I say beautiful - it is - but it is absolutely saturated in pigeon poop and stinks to high heaven. I think I shortened my lifespan by a good decade being in here. It was a great feeling to tick it off though and get another Welsh chapel under my belt.















































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 4, 2017)

The inside of this place - the balcony seating in particular - reminds me of Loxley Chapel in Sheffield
Thanks for braving the pigeon shit to bring us this one


----------



## HughieD (Feb 5, 2017)

Great stuff. Glad it was not in smelly-vision. Yes Mr Wombat...was having the same thought myself...


----------



## mookster (Feb 5, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> The inside of this place - the balcony seating in particular - reminds me of Loxley Chapel in Sheffield
> Thanks for braving the pigeon shit to bring us this one



It's a very typical Baptist chapel style of interior to maximise seating in what is a relatively small space 

I can still remember the smell inside there..I haven't been in such a pigeon-infested place for a very long time.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 30, 2017)

Love that ceiling and the anarchy of organ pipes

Some fantastic wooden seating too, the set up reminded me a bit of a smaller version of the synagog in Liverpool.

I'd like to see this...now look what you have done


----------



## Sean of Wales (Dec 22, 2017)

Great place this, been a few times. The last time I went, some kids actually broke in and tried setting fire to it, haven't fancied going back since. Did you go to the building next door, too?


----------



## mookster (Dec 22, 2017)

Sean of Wales said:


> Great place this, been a few times. The last time I went, some kids actually broke in and tried setting fire to it, haven't fancied going back since. Did you go to the building next door, too?



Tried, but it was sealed at this point in time. I heard that the chapel was sealed up too not long after my visit


----------



## wolfism (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks interesting, haven't done many Welsh chapels but the couple I did manage were very pigeony, so it's a common theme…


----------

